# Budget-dupe for Love nectar



## sayah (Dec 6, 2008)

I've had such great succes with my previous questions here that I'm asking once again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love Love nectar. Unfortunately my cap broke and I don't have the budget to get a new one now. Do you know of any budget-dupes?


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 7, 2008)

I saw on another forum this:
MAC Love Nectar Lusterglass= Milani Coral Shimmer Lipgloss

I don't personally know how close it is/would be. I've never used Love Nectar.
Milani's site won't open for me, and Drugstore.com didn't have any in stock, but this site did so you can see what the color looks like in the container:

Shop online Milani Lip Gloss, Coral Shimmer - 3 Each at AmericaRx.com

Here's an ebay auction pic too:
Auctiva Image Hosting


Hope you find your dupe!


----------

